# Balancing contentment and ambition, or does my attitude stink?



## bradofshaw (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm turning 24 next week. I don't consider myself to have a specific career goal or any particular sense of what I should be doing with my life. Should I?

I have a good job, I'm active in a good church, I have more freinds than I know what to do with, and I'm enjoying living where I do. I don't plan to make a career of what I'm doing now. I have a few things that I would like to do as far as career, ministry, etc., and that I would consider doing if I had the opportunity, but I have no specific plans at the moment to pursue anything other than what I'm doing right now. In other words, I'm just sort of waiting, but I'm fairly content with my present life situation.

I've been out of school for three years now. I'd like to get married, have a family etc. I'd also sort of like to go back to school eventually, but right now I don't know exactly what for, and that is less of a priority than it was when I graduated. So I'm sort of content to be where I am and not rush into graduate school or a career change unless I know I want to do it. 

So my question to those older and wiser is, do you think this is a wrong attitude to be taking? Am I waisting my best years "waiting" around? Should I be more proactive in making plans for my future? I feel like there is a good bit of pressure on guys my age to be getting grad school out of the way while single. I also feel like there is a lot of pressure, even from Christians, to be more ambitious, to have some exciting life goal and try to accomplish some great feat, and if you don't have some sort of plan for your life you are being irresponsible.

Well, I'm not ambitious, I don't have an exciting life goal, and I think I could die happy without accomplishing some great feat. Do you think I'm wrong? I'm open to correction.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Nov 16, 2006)

My personal opinion is that if you are content to be where you are at the moment there is nothing at all wrong with that. Things may change in the future. Just be sure you are doing what God wants you to do in "the now". Although your seeking counsel is a wise move as well. In many (godly) counselors there is wisdom.

Just two cents from someone older. Not necesarilly wiser.


----------

